# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Middagdutje helpt kleuters beter te onthouden

## Leontien

Een middagdutje voor kleuters blijkt effectief te zijn voor het brein volgens Amerikaanse wetenschappers. Ze hebben namelijk veertig kleuters tussen de drie en zes jaar gevolgd tijdens een les op school. De kinderen speelden een soort memory, waarbij ze de locatie van de afbeeldingen op de kaartjes ook moesten onthouden. Daarna deed de ene helft een middagdutje en de andere helft niet. 

Na het middagdutje bleek dat deze kleuters de locaties van de plaatjes beter konden onthouden dan de kleuters die wakker waren gebleven. Ook de volgende dag konden zij de locaties zich beter herinneren. 

Daarnaast werden bij sommige kleuters die een middagdutje deden de hersenactiviteit gemeten. Ze vertoonden enkele secondes verhoogde hersenactiviteit, ook wel slaapspoelen genoemd. Uit eerder onderzoek bleek al dat slaapspoelen een rol speelt bij de vorming van herinneringen.

Hieruit kun je concluderen dat kleuters beter leren, als ze een middagdutje hebben gedaan. Ze kunnen zich beter concentreren, minder vergeetachtig, minder moe en blijer.

Wat vind je van de conclusie van dit onderzoek?

----------


## sophiaq

Welk onderzoek was dit? Ik weet wel dat een middagdut door iedereen heilzaam is

----------


## Leontien

Dit onderzoek staat vermeld bij Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

----------


## sophiaq

Dank je Leontien, heel waardevol. Ik kom hier later nog op terug. In elk geval is het ook voor ouderen - ook dementie - van groot belang dat ze 's middags even slapen.

----------

